# Marantz's New Reference Series SA-10 SACD Player/DAC and PM-10 Amplifier



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Marantz's new Reference 2-channel integrated amp PM-10 and the matching SA-10 SACD/CD player will be on display and demonstrated in our 2-channel showroom demo area. They are scheduled to be available early February and Marantz will have a launch promotion on the pair with special pricing. 



















We have a press conference planned with the public invited to announce and demonstrate Marantz's latest Reference System. Email or PM me for a VIP invite.

This is one of my most highly anticipated new products for 2017.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Robert

SA 10 SACD/CD will go for nearly $7,000.00, alone?

I can see it is cooper plate protected.
Just got Marantz CD6000 OSE K.I. Signature from my friend and it has same copper plate. Of cause this is some 12-13 years old unit and it would be interesting to know what new Marantz SA 10 is offering in sound reproduction value for such high asking price.

Best regards
Zoran from Australia


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, MSRP is $7k US dollars. Marantz has a launch promotion when you purchase the SA10 SACD player with the new Reference PM10 Integrated Amplifier you get both for $11k, which takes an extra $4k off the list price. 

Plus we gift our clients with a generous rewards program. This is ultra high-end audiophile reference equipment. 

Our SA10 store demo and back-up inventory has shipped and is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, the PM10 is shipping by the end of January. I'm also taking home the PM10 and SA10 for my new 2-channel critical listening room. I'll likely complete my new 2-chennel system with our Sony SS AR1 speakers and Technics SL-1200G Turntable.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

What speakers will you be using for the Store demo?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll be testing Marantz's new SA10 and PM10 with the following speaker systems to see which demo is best for our showroom:


Sony SS AR1
Sony SS AR2
Sony SS NA2ES
Dynaudio X38 Floor Standing
Defnitive Technology Mythos ST-L Super Tower


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Beautiful equipment, makes me drool just a touch.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Beautiful equipment, makes me drool just a touch.




Agreed. I love hardware done in an artistic way. 
'specially if gots em purdy blue lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Technics SL-1200G is the newly made unit by Technics, not the old one?
I see the Panasonic name on the list of your suppliers. Any comment on Panasonic Ultra HD Blu-ray player DMP-UB900?

Cheers from sunny Australia
( Trying to invent the system of selling sunshine to Northern hemisphere at this time of the year. Would make trillions of $)


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

That's the new Technics SL-1200G. 

Panasonic's DMP-UB900 UHD/HDR BD player is an excellent device. Do you have any specific questions on the new turntable or BD player?


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not at the moment. In the mean time I snapped one Panasonic UB-900 at the 40% off and it is in testing stage, now.

Thank you for your quick reply and Happy New Year 2017.

Zoran


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Savjac said:


> Beautiful equipment, makes me drool just a touch.


It *is* beautiful, especially in Champagne gold, but it's also exceptionally well engineered and built. I have a PM-11S1 that's nine years old now, and it's not only been a flawless performer, but that 'meager' 100wpc (well, it does double into 4 ohms) had absolutely no problem driving a pair of Magnepan 3.7s (after the changes in the mancave). It wasn't just up to the task, but it made those Maggies sound glorious. The Def Tech STS speakers are back in that bedroom now, which also sound wonderful with that amp. 

The non Reference Marantz gear isn't too shabby, either. I already had an SA8260 when I bought the PM-11S1 and just couldn't justify replacing it with an SA-11. I eventually did have to send my SACD player back to Marantz for the dreaded TOC issue with that model, but there have been no issues since it came back (about 8 years ago). I thought I had a problem with my UD8004 (the universal player in the mancave) at the tail end of its warranty period. The authorized repair center replaced the pickup assembly, indicating that its output was below spec. When I got it back, I still had the same issue, which turned out to be my HDMI cable, even though it wasn't carrying the audio and only SACD playback was affected - weird. Fortunately, Audioquest replaced it for free (out of warranty), as it's a ~$600 cable!


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Robert and other Schackters, as well.

Here is a question: Marantz CD 6006 or Cambridge Audio CXC Transport, to be connected to Yamaha Aventage RX-A1030 AVR?
Yamaha AVR is running ES9006 SABRE DAC from ESS Technology. Main speakers are Martin Logan EM-ESL hybrid electrostatics.


Thank you.
Zoran


----------



## SoundsCrazy (Sep 30, 2016)

Any update here? Listening impressions experiences to share with us? I'm keen on the SA10...


----------

